# Question on IGF-1



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Does IGF-1 from Muscle Research come in liquid form or should it be similar to HCG (ie. solid)????


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ohhh trick question it can come in both solid powder or pre mixed


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Baz didn't think it came pre-mixed from MR, looks like there is 1ml of liquid in there, how the **** am I supposed to split that down into 40mcg per shot? or am I being dumb? Would have made more sense if there had been 2ml in there that way it would be easer to measure on the slin pin.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

it comes in both normally pre-mixed unless u ask for it powdered-i think?

do u have any acedic acid ( spelling maybe wrong) if so u can add a few more ml and get an easier measure


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

No mate they didn't send any and I emailed and asked for extra, I've emailed the rascals now, so hopefully they will sort my little problem out. Apart from that I was impressed with the speed and excellent packing.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i bought 30ml from the states for about $11 including P&P it may be easier?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

1mg=1000mcg

1ml is 1000 on the slin needle

So, if you mixed 1mg powder with 1ml liquid 1ml would be 1000mcg

so 20mcg would be the first line on the slin needle and you can barely see it.

50mcg would be 2 1/2 lines on the slin needle.

100mcg, which I got some stiff joints from was 100 on the slin needle.

Use AA as bac water is not the right PH.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

can u not mix the aa, with bac water when reconstituting it?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks Scott, it's already mixed in 1ml, so if on a slin pin I draw to the second line I will have 40mcg and this will give me a total of 25 shots??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep thats fine draw the igf&AA into a syringe then suck some more BA in there to numb the pain if ur a pussy

but that does make it easier to put an even amount into each muscle etc


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> yep thats fine draw the igf&AA into a syringe then suck some more BA in there to numb the pain if ur a pussy
> 
> but that does make it easier to put an even amount into each muscle etc


u just have some weired payne fetish, i bet for foreplay u get Lisa to jab u in the ass for fun!:crazy: :blowme: some times with a needle others with.......:rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Harry said:


> Thanks Scott, it's already mixed in 1ml, so if on a slin pin I draw to the second line I will have 40mcg and this will give me a total of 25 shots??


Yes this is correct.

2 1/2 @ 50mcg will give you 20 days

1000mcg a day you only get 10 days out of that one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> can u not mix the aa, with bac water when reconstituting it?


No, this is not a good idea, you can draw up some bac water to shoot but TBH I always just shoot with nothing but the AA and IGF-1

Mixing with bac water will lower the shelf life.

Also the way it is mixed with the AA it is the perfect PH.

I think it gives it more half life just the way it is.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

1000mcg a day you only get 10 days out of that one

dont u mean 100mcg?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigsteve said:


> 1000mcg a day you only get 10 days out of that one
> 
> dont u mean 100mcg?


Yep, typo on that one.

10 days x 100mcg = 1mg or 1000mcg

Thanks, we would not want someone to give the whole dose like that.:gun:


----------



## tanktop (May 11, 2006)

hi guys

once mixed can it be kept at room temp and not in a fridge?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tanktop said:


> hi guys
> 
> once mixed can it be kept at room temp and not in a fridge?


Not for very long.

Search the MR forum and I think the owner gave the life span of IGF


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Harry this is what i do when using IGF-1LR3..

i draw up 30iu's of Bac water into a srynge then draw up 50mcg's of IGF-1LR3 this does not interfere with the half life of the IGF and it will help to puch all of the IGF through the slin pin...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Harry this is what i do when using IGF-1LR3..
> 
> i draw up 30iu's of Bac water into a srynge then draw up 50mcg's of IGF-1LR3 this does not interfere with the half life of the IGF and it will help to puch all of the IGF through the slin pin...


Does that not change the PH effecting the IGF?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why would it you are only having it in the needles for seconds well even if it did its not done me any harm 

i think with these things we can run the risk of being to [email protected] about it all mixing with Bac water reduces the half life but your not mixing it your adding to it in the slin pin so i don't see what harm can be done...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Does that not change the PH effecting the IGF?


yes it would effect it but its fine to mix IGF with bac water, however more of the actual powder is dissolved in AA so its more cost effective as sometimes particals of IGF get caught in the ridges of the glass vial.

The aa can extract this where as bac water can not.. and of course it lasts longer in AA but if u are adding back water 10 secs before u jab it would not be a problem imo

BA also takes away the sting but it doesnt bother most.. i dint use bac water as its another bung u have to put the pin through and by the time u jab yourself the pin in blunt as and that hurts more than the AA imo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But you are hitting two rubber tops with the same slin needle, this would surely dull the needle.

I notice when I hit off to the side it dulls and I have to whack it harder, thus allowing for more scar tissue than I am looking for.

After all it is IM.

I do believe it does change the PH of the mix.

Back water is neutral and AA is acidic.

Adding bac water into the mix would change the PH.

How much I dont know.

I bought 4 bottles at a time and I dont care if one small drop gets left behind.

I dont think mixing IGF-1 LR3 with bac water by itself is the best idea.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well there you go seeing as i am not mixing Bac water with the IGF-1LR3 powder and have never said to do so then we must agree....

If you draw up 20-30iu's of Bac water into a slin pin the draw all of the liquid out of the needle then draw up the IGF-1LR3 no Bac water will mix with the AA in the IGF-1 vial and when it is in the pin the AA/BA solution seperates from the back and does not mix i don't see how it changes the PH that much if at all....but if you guys want to just draw up the BA/AA solution and leave the odd MCG in the needle part of the Slin pin go ahead....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*This might be relevant.*

Pharmaceutical Research. Vol. 14, No.5. 1997

Solvent Effects on the Solubility and Physical Stability of Human Insulin- Like Growth Factor I

*Purpose.* The solubility and physical stability of human Insulin-like Growth Factor I (hIGF-l) were studied in aqueous solutions with differ- ent cxcipients.

*Methods.* The solubility of hlGP-r was determined by UV-absorption and quantification of light blocking particles. The physical stability of hlGF-r was studied with differential scanning caJorimetry (DSC) and circular dichroism (CD) spectroscopy.

*Results.* Human IGF-l precipitated at Jow temperature in the presence of J40 mM benzyl alcohol and 145 mM sodium chloride. CD data showed that the tertiary structure of hIGF-I during these condions was perturbed compared to that in 5 mM phosphate buffer. In the presence of benzyl alcohol 290 mM mannitol stabilized hIGF-I. Sodium chloride or mannitol by themselves had no effect on either the solubility or the tertiary structure. Benzyl alcohol was attracted to hIGF-l, whereas sodium chloride was preferentially excluded The attraction of benzyl alcohol WIlS reinforced by sodium chloride leading to salting-out of hlGF-l. The CD-data indicated interactions of benzyl alcohol with phenylalanine in hIGF-i. Thermal denaturation of hIGF-I occurred in all solutions with sodium chloride. whereas mannitol or benzyl alcohol had no effect on the thermal stability. The thermal stability of hIGF- I WIlS thus decreased in 145 mM sodium chloride although it WIlS excluded from hIGF-I.

*Conclusions.* The self-association and thermal aggregation of hIGF-I is driven by hydrophobic interactions. Benzyl alcohol is attracted to hIGF-I and induces changes in the tertiary structure causing hydropho- bic attraction of the protein at low temperatures.

Jonas Fransson,1,2,4 Dan Hallen,3 and Ebba Florin-Robertsson, 1

Received October 29, 1996; accepted February 19. 1997

1 Department of Pharmaceutical Technology, Pharmacia & upjohn, S-112 87 Stockholm, Sweden

2 Department of Pharmaceuticlas, Faculty of Pharmacy, Uppsala University, Box 570, S-751 23 Uppsala, Sweden

3 Department of Structural Chemistry, Parmacia & Upjohn, S-112 87 Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am sure it would be usefull but i would need to go to Uni for 5 yrs to understand it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure it would be usefull but i would need to go to Uni for 5 yrs to understand it


Haaa haaa, I didnt get it either:axe:

Bump for someone that knows.


----------

